# R5 or S5



## Mdrnizd

I am going to purchase one of these bikes as soon as they are available and I am having a hard time deciding which one to buy. For those of you that have the R5 what do you think of it? From what I've read there doesn't seem to be a bad review of the bike and everyone talks about how fast the bike is. I am also considering the S5 which I like and don't like, if that makes sense. I just worry about the frame in a crosswind which I find myself in a lot where I live. I have rode an S5 but it was a size to big and I didn't get to ride it far so I can't make a great judgement on it.


----------



## roadriderR5

I have over 4,000 miles on my R5 this year. I have nothing bad to say about it. I had a Cervelo S2 before I got the R5 and the difference is huge.
The R5 has a much smoother, livelier ride. Its a more exciting bike to ride. The weight is noticeable, but I think that the feel of the ride is just so much better than the S2.
The new BBright bottom bracket is definitely stiffer than the S2's standard Shimano BB. The longer head tube is terrific, I have it set up with the stem all the way down with no spacers. The added stiffness of that and the tapered headtube make the downhills a blast.
I have thought about the S5 myself, but I really love my R5. Would not want to give up any of my R5's ride feel for an aero advantage.


----------



## darnold

I have a new R5 with about 600km over the last three weeks.

I'm a little older and prefer a more "conventional" looking bike. Beyond the appearance I found that the S5 makes to many compromises in the name of aerodynamics. Mainly tire clearance, weight, and ride compliance (very stiff seat post also). Even my R5 has pulled stones through the gap of the fork and front tire on 23mm tires.

My 56cm R5 with the Red group and Fulcum Racing Zero wheels is 14 lbs 7 ounces. I plan on getting a set of 303 tubulars that will get the bike in the 13 lb range.

I don't find the R5 to be smother then my 09 Felt F3 running the same wheels. The ride is ok and if you really want a smooth ride you should look at the wheels and tires rather then the frame. imo

The R5 is very stiff under pedaling and steering. The fork is much stiffer then my old bike. You notice this under braking loads. This makes the bike feel very responsive yet the geometry is rather stable at speed. I think it is a great handling bike. The S5 likely handles the same. I didn't try it because i ruled it out for the reasons i mentioned.

It felt like a hybrid with the factory setup. I still have a 10 mm spacer under the stem and it is 15mm higher then my Felt setup. I may go lower but i am trying to bend my elbows a little more to see how it works out. It now low enough that the bars don't feel in the way when climbing.

2 cents.


----------



## Flatlandrider

I ordered a S5. Being a geek engineer the aero thing was cool to me. With R3 geometry the ride was better than my Tarmac on my 58 year old body. Probably no bad dicision either way.


----------

